# Dadblame egg suckin'......!!



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

SNAKES !! 
This one I caught in the nest, 'bout 4 eggs left, outta 12. Hen just standin' there watchin'. 

I hate to kill 'em, and I'd rather keep them around. They keep the mice, and Copperheads at bay. But when they start eating eggs, it's time to go. 
This makes the second one this year. I know there's another, and will have to catch it as well. 

I usually carry them off somewhere and turn them out. We used to have a Pu-Pu, who would just rip them apart with a quickness, but Pu-Pu died a couple years ago, at the ripe old age of 17. (not a bad run for a 130 pound dog)

Hen went back to her nest, but what makes me mad at the hen, is that she didn't put up a fight. Had I not looked in on her, I'd have not noticed, and snake would have eaten all the eggs.

Not sure if I want that hen to hatch her peepers after all.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Mothballs, Shorty. They worked for me after I killed a big black that had eaten three of my chicks. No more snakes after that....love it!


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Sounds like a plan!!
I'll give it a go


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Where would you out the mothballs? Under the pen? Not in I'm sure! The hens would try to eat them!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I placed mine outside and under the coop where my chooks couldn't reach. Inside I placed them up on ledges near the roof and in nooks and crannies here and there where snakes would enter the coop. 

The chickens never bothered them when they did encounter one now and again.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

What do the eggs look like after a snake gets them do they swallow them or wat?


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

DanielleBoland said:


> What do the eggs look like after a snake gets them do they swallow them or wat?


The ones I've seen they swallowed them whole. You could see the egg shape inside the snake.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

I was just wondering cuz i found an egg in my coop that had a hole in and was sucked out


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Rats will do that....might want to take care of that as they can clean you out on eggs, feed and even kill chicks.


----------

